# How to build a pen blank holder



## Tclem (May 25, 2015)

When you put in a new dish washer and you start taking off all of the stuff off of the old dishwasher you can use for future project, you end up with two pen blank holders. 
Also, I will sell these for $1,0000,000 a piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 3


----------



## TimR (May 25, 2015)

Tclem said:


> When you put in a new dish washer and you start taking off all of the stuff off of the old dishwasher you can use for future project, you end up with two pen blank holders.
> Also, I will sell these for $1,0000,000 a piece.
> 
> 
> ...


Tony, if you don't already have one, an old dishwasher makes a nice small kiln.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 25, 2015)

TimR said:


> Tony, if you don't already have one, an old dishwasher makes a nice small kiln.


I'm either going to use it for that or for resin cans and stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2015)

I vote kiln....


----------



## Tclem (May 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I vote kiln....


Your vote don't count. Hanging chad

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (May 25, 2015)

That's a great idea for drying my cutting boards, thanks Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

Tony said:


> That's a great idea for drying my cutting boards, thanks Tony!



Just don't hook the water up but run the 120v to it, then just run your boards through the dry cycle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

